# Genesis Flyer or Surly Steamroller?



## Disgruntled Goat (25 Jul 2008)

Well?

Surly looks much nicer IMO but,
the Flyer rides nicer, is lighter, cheaper and has a longer HT and chainline adjusters which I like.

So what to do?

Could someone also tell me what the significance of the 'BB Drop' is? Shorter the drop, higher the BB right?


----------



## Origamist (25 Jul 2008)

Disgruntled Goat said:


> Well?
> 
> Surly looks much nicer IMO but,
> the Flyer rides nicer, is lighter, cheaper and has a longer HT and chainline adjusters which I like.
> ...



BB drop is another way of looking at the height of the BB (BB relative to the centre of the wheel). So yes, the shorter the drop, the higher the BB. Track bikes have a shorter BB drop (ie the bottom bracket is higher) than say, touring bikes as this minimises pedal strike and meets velodrome regs.


----------



## skwerl (25 Jul 2008)

chainline adjusters???


----------



## kyuss (25 Jul 2008)

I'd have a Steamroller over a Flyer I think just because it would suit the majority of riding I do. The slightly heavier more durable frame is better suited to blasting round potholed city streets and getting chained up all over town, but I guess if your riding is more longer distance fitness rides then the Flyer might be the better bet.


----------



## Disgruntled Goat (25 Jul 2008)

skwerl said:


> chainline adjusters???




Yeah sorry, what are those threaded pins that sick out of the rear hanger called. Barrel adjusters?


----------



## kyuss (25 Jul 2008)

Chain tugs or chain tensioners.


----------



## Carlito (25 Jul 2008)

im also looking at the Surly Steamroller - my commute includes a quite a steep hill up to Hampstead so I am trying to work out which bike is best


----------



## rootes (27 Jul 2008)

how about a genesis skyline?

very smart looking bike.


----------



## GrahamG (28 Jul 2008)

I think the Genesis bikes look great - if I was going off-the-peg it'd be between a Genesis or a Pearson. Please note that I'm a boring "won't buy a bike that won't take mudguards" kind of guy.


----------



## Disgruntled Goat (30 Jul 2008)

Thought about FS/SS but decided it is all a bit daft. 

Hub gears are the future. I've tasted it!

Might get a Cotic Roadrat at least that way I can convert to SS if the desire ever takes me.


----------



## Carlito (30 Jul 2008)

After deciding on the Surly i am now unable to get hold of one as all retailers appear to be out of stock on 59" until 2009 models come in! Unless anyone knows of somewhere.


----------



## kyuss (31 Jul 2008)

Carlito said:


> After deciding on the Surly i am now unable to get hold of one as all retailers appear to be out of stock on 59" until 2009 models come in! Unless anyone knows of somewhere.



Quick, quick!


----------

